

How could i grab a website and execute js on this site to get the complete dom? - addisaden

Hi everybody,<p>is there a way to grab the website and execute the javascripts? Some Websites inject Content via Javascript and Ajax and it would be great to get these.<p>I am porgramming in Ruby. Maybe there is a way to do this with NodeJS?<p>Thank you for your help
======
mmccomb
Selenium is capable of doing this and has a Ruby driver (library from which it
can be controller).

<http://selenium-client.rubyforge.org/>

------
wmf
You can do this with Node+jsdom or PhantomJS.

~~~
addisaden
Thank you. PhantomJS looks great.

